

Starting Now at Netflix: Unlimited Maternity and Paternity Leave - denzil_correa
http://blog.netflix.com/2015/08/starting-now-at-netflix-unlimited.html?m=1

======
alialkhatib
Previous substantial discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10006542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10006542)

